# Upside Down Oranda Goldfish!! Help!!



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

help, my oranda goldfish is swimming upside down. 
though to be more accurate, it is floating upside down.
it keeps trying to swim back down but end up floating back up and upside down. 
what show i do?
Help please!!


My aquarium:
90gal (around a year old)
10 goldfish in total (2 fancy, 2 black moor, 4 oranda, 2 comet goldfish)
temperature - 19 degree
ammonia, pH, etc is all good. I just recently went to the petstore and they said the water is fine. the only thing is that pH is a bit low (around 7)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone else had a similar problem recently: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/fancy-goldfish-swimming-upside-down-40754/


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Use Epsom salt and or Clout


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

that's one bloated GF... +1 on mrbob


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If it will eat, feed it a couple of shelled peas. Take a few frozen peas, microwave them for about 20 seconds, pop them out of their skins and feed them to the goldfish. Feed only peas until it returns to the upright position.

This kind of thing is usually a sign of swim bladder issues and can be caused by too much flake food. Goldies, especially the fancies, are prone to this and do better with high quality sinking pellet and fresh food.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

thank you for all the replies. 
my goldfish stopped floating upside down when i returned from school today after i fed it a couple of peas yesterday night. 
hopefully it won't happen again.


----------

